# Dirtpark in Bückeburg



## auk (21. Juni 2007)

eigentlich begann dieser thread ja im KTWR, aber da wurde nur immer rumgepöbelt der gehöre da nicht rein.
und da wir jetzt am wochenende endlich mit bauen anfangen dürfen/können, dacht ich leg ich hier noch mal nen neuen an.

für die dies noch nicht wissen:
in bückeburg soll ein offizieller!!! dirtpark entstehen.
materialien werden alle von der stadt gestellt, teilweise wird auch schon so grob mit nem bagger vorpräpariert, aber den rest müssen wir halt selber machen.

deshalb fangen wir jetzt am we (23./24. Juni) damit an.
wer will kann hinkommen! einfach bike mitbringen, vllt was zu grillen (dann aber auch nen grill), was zu trinken und natürlich schaufeln und spaten halt.

bis denn


----------



## auk (23. Juni 2007)

sind jetzt auch endlich bilder online!!!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/79396

morgen (Sonntag 24.06.) bauen wir nicht. die stadt muss uns erst noch mit dem bagger was verschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

